# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Lump in Armpit

## doublewide

Taking a shower today and noticed a knot in my armpit. It is not red and does not itch. Just a lump. Maybe just slightly tender.

Maybe I have armpit cancer or something. :Big Grin:  

Not real worried about it but thought I would post this to see what you guys think.

----------


## viper

i would bet on cyst or clogged hair follicle....

----------


## iron4life79

hey bro,
i dont want to alarm you, but you have lymph nodes throughout your body, and some reside in your armpits. i tend to go with viper on this, but if the condition persists or worsens, i would look into getting it checked.
just a heads up.....

 peace bb79

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by doublewide_ 
> *Taking a shower today and noticed a knot in my armpit. It is not red and does not itch. Just a lump. Maybe just slightly tender.
> 
> Maybe I have armpit cancer or something. 
> 
> Not real worried about it but thought I would post this to see what you guys think.*


Sounds like a swolen or infected lymph node. I had that happen once a few years ago, the result of a spider bite on my forearm. It started as a small lump, and kept getting bigger and finally started itching a bit. Antibiotics cleared it right up.

--dnb

----------


## righton

Hey bro, go see a doctor!!! Everyone on this board can only guess at what the prob can be. Hell, if i found a lump anywhere the first thing i woud do is see a doc and not go to www.whatcoulditbe.com

----------


## skid

co-worker of mine developed a similar lump as a result of a cat scratch (his own, thankfully) ... it did require anti-biotics to make it go away ... best see Mr. MD

PS. *righton*: good one, but have you gone to that site? it's not exactly what the name might suggest! LOL

----------


## arthurb999

That happened because I switched deodorants once... degree was some thick stuff. More like a rash than a lump though.

----------


## doublewide

I appreciate everyone's help. I guess I will go see a freaking doctor.

----------


## Padawan

Good luck man. Probably nothing, but it never hurts to see a doc. I had some swollen lymph nodes one time, and it scared the hell out of me. Saw the doc, and they went away within a few weeks.

----------


## righton

Hey Skid, i just made it up when i typed the post. :LOL:

----------


## skid

haha - I figured ... it fit so well, who would have known it was a real website!

PS - if any of you folks need some Biblical Study, History, or Archaeology information, it seems to be a pretty robust site!

----------


## righton

> _Originally posted by skid_ 
> *haha - I figured ... it fit so well, who would have known it was a real website!
> 
> PS - if any of you folks need some Biblical Study, History, or Archaeology information, it seems to be a pretty robust site!*


 :ROFLOL:

----------


## THORSZ

I wouldn't worry too much. I get it once in a while on my stomach or chest. Feels like a knot under the skin and goes away in a couple weeks. I think you bring it on when you trim or shave in that area.
good luck

----------

